

Show HN: zen.jquery - jpadvo
https://github.com/thunderpenny/zen.jquery

======
jpadvo
This is a jQuery plugin that makes it super simple to add random moments of
zen from [https://api.github.com/zen](https://api.github.com/zen) . We just
added it to the navbar of our internal dashboard, and it's nice.

